# eCabinets cut list in excel part5 Add a new worksheet for your sheet stock component



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

This is my latest video on working with eCabinets cut list in excel. I will show you how you can automatically add a new worksheet and transfer all of the data from the sheet component listing to the new worksheet and more.
Here is the link be sure to check it out.
https://youtu.be/atw70ZkEuqQ


----------

